# Tummy tender to touch



## Kiwigurl

Hi,

I'm 15 weeks and in the past couple of days my tummy has been quite tender to touch, particularly on the right hand side. In fact, whenever I'm doing the washing up and my tummy accidentally presses on the kitchen bench it hurts.

And during some very basic baby yoga it hurt too.

I don't have any other symptoms. 

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## broodydan

my tummy feels bruised on the right side if i put any pressure on it. i had a wobbly belly before falling pregnant so not much of a bump when i lay down which is when it hurts aswell. standing up i look huge! i was expecting my bump to be hard not soft and tender. i dont think its anything to worry about. i imagine its because our tummies are stretching and being moved about to accommodate our little bundles.


----------



## enceinte2012

I'm not sore to the touch but if I move quickly (getting up/down, sneezing, in and out of the car) I can get a really sore 'streched' feeling, almost like I'm pulling a muscle. It does make me gasp it's that sore sometimes. I think it's just down to the stomach muscles relaxing at d stretching at this stage.


----------



## Rosie.no1

Mine has been hurting all the time for the past few days. Really tender and I'm also 15 weeks today.

I can feel pressure in my lower abdomen and can actually feel the baby in my uterus like a bulge. I think it's just growing. I'm not sure what position the placenta is in.

Your uterus is pushing everything upwards.. Aches and pains are common around now.. Well actually for the whole pregnancy! Something always ached for me last time from start to finish.

x


----------



## Beccaboop

Ive got some pain in my tummy too near my belly button which seems weird im 15 weeks too!


----------



## Sparrow85

I've been pretty sore constantly since about 18 weeks. I think it's just your uterus stretching. I am really small and don't feel like I've got much space down there. 

When I do too much or walk a bit too fast, I notice it so much more. I'm starting to get really uncomfortable actually and get quite scared when I think I've got just over 17 weeks to go, eek.


----------



## Kiwigurl

Thank you for the reassurance ladies :) Funny all being around 15 weeks!


----------



## ssjad

I get really sore for a few days if I haven't been to the loo, or have a little extra 'wind'. Gross, I know.


----------

